# Automatic seat belt won't retract.... Grrrr



## nubieh4x0r (Jun 11, 2005)

This morning I started up my 94 Sentra XE, and the automatic seat belt should retract and go over my body. However, when it was sliding toward me, the metal wire which pulls the belt came out. So, I turned my car off and it seemed as if the wire was stuck on something. I took off both the upper and the lower panels so that I could see the entire construction of the automatic seat belt system. There is a thing that's supposed to spin and bring the wire in, therefore, causing the seat belt to retract. Trying to understand the system better, I put my key in and turned it all the way without starting the car up. I did this several times, and I also noticed that a ticking noise was coming from a metal box right under my rear window (in my trunk) Wondering if there's a connection. Not really figuring anything out, I put panels back on, and now, the wire doesn't even make any noise at all when I open or close the door. Any help would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Nissan vehicles have a lifetime warranty on seatbelts. Go to the Nissan dealer and make an appointment. It won't cost you a dime.


----------



## nubieh4x0r (Jun 11, 2005)

Any Nissan dealer?


----------



## smileyjuggalo (Aug 4, 2004)

yup, any. like he said-lifetime.


----------



## Ejz2000 (Jan 9, 2006)

*want to bet*



smileyjuggalo said:


> yup, any. like he said-lifetime.


went to nissan. and they won't fix it free. cost me $120.00 a side. going to have to call the company and se about that one,,, thanks for the info.


----------

